# Mac OS 10.6 snow Leopard ou Mac OS 10.8 LIOn ?



## catherine leveque (21 Octobre 2012)

Je veux mettre à jour mon Imac pour la suite CS6 standard par la suite avec dreamweaver et flash, j'ai aussi  la suite office 2010.
Me conseillez vous de garder ma version actuelle (10.6.8) ou de passer sur les versions Lion.

dans tous les cas, hormis mes documents quels sont les éléments et les fichiers que je dois impérativement sauvegarder pour le bon fonctionnement de mon IMAC par la suite.

De plus quel gestionnaire de polices me conseiller vous ?

Merci, Catherine.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,



catherine leveque a dit:


> Jdans tous les cas, hormis mes documents quels sont les éléments et les fichiers que je dois impérativement sauvegarder pour le bon fonctionnement de mon IMAC par la suite.


Sauvegarde tout en faisant un clone de ton disque dur interne. Car il y a bcp de données à conserver qui ne sont pas dans ton dossier _Documents_ (les mails, les carnets d'adresses, le RV iCal etc.)

Pour Lion (10.7) c'est mort car Apple ne le vend plus. Pour Mountain Lion (10.8) ca va dépendre de la puissance de ta machine, de la quantité de RAM&#8230;

Si tu n'as pas un besoin impératif de ML, rien ne t'empêche de tester cet OS sur un autre disque dur (comme ça tu ne touches pas à ton dd interne).


----------

